# Hitching south from Denver



## Bluiris (Oct 18, 2016)

I am currently trying to hitch south out of denver to new mexico and a) never hitched a ride and b) I don't know Denver well. Any suggestions on good spots to wave a sign for that? I was unlucky today.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 19, 2016)

Denver like any other big city is best hitched south out of by going to the southernmost outskirts of town and flying a sign on one of the freeway, in this case the 25 freeway, entrances. So my guess is that would put u at centennial or further south. I once hitched a ride from centennial (entrance/exit 195 on Google maps) to castle Rock and then to co springs from there.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 19, 2016)

To hitch a ride, find a place where a US route (or any yellow road on google maps) crosses an Interstate. Preferably with lots of gas stations and fast food joints. Stay on the ramp (near the beginning of it if you dont want cops bothering you), and keep your thumb and smile out


----------

